# Drop down bed problem



## yeggypsy (Nov 30, 2009)

Wondered if anyone can help with our drop down bed problem.

The fiberglass cover for the bed has a webbing strap just above the rear view mirror to attach the fiberglass cover to the bed frame.

The webbing strap is attached to the fiberglass by a "glued on" piece of plastic.

This plastic has broken and now the fiberglass cover is bouncing as we drive along and we are worried that it will drop down on our heads (and block our view of the road in front!!!)

Any ideas as to how to replace this fixing without drilling through the fiberglass cover and leaving 2 unsightly screws showing in the cab?


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi

Witch module is your motorhome, I have a 9048DF and the bracket that holds up my bed is steel.

If you wish to repair your bracket then you will need to use a two part epoxy resin 

Hope this helps

Regards
Ray


----------



## yeggypsy (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for that Ray.

Model is 986F (2005) and it seems rather much to expect one plastic fixing in the centre to support the weight of the bed as it bounces around while driving!!!!

So I think that 3 fixings will be made using metal strips and epoxy resin to ensure that "belt and braces" will be in place in the future.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

The 9048df also has 4 self tapping screws hidden behind the trim panels above each seat. To access you need to remove the trim panel which is a bit of a pain, but if the drop down panel is loose there is no other option.


----------

